# Laying down flopping around me - comfy/safe?



## victoriamarina (Nov 14, 2012)

When my little winston lays out and flops right over i think it's the sweetest thing with his little legs all stretched out in the back! He enjoy doing that in his bedroom and in his play pen.. The other day though i was watching some tv on my laptop with him near and he came right over and flopped and layed down right beside me  I've never seen him do that while i was so close to him before.. When they do this sometimes hes on his side so he's very exposed i hope this means it's another step towards bonding and he feels safe/comfortable enough around me to do this


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 14, 2012)

I think it is a sign of trust, my bunny did that to us while we were in the process of bonding, and he still does it!

:goodluck with your bonding!


----------



## kuniklos (Nov 14, 2012)

Usually it's a sign of trust. My rabbit also flops in defiance. After a nail clipping or grooming (he doesn't care for it. He will flop against whatever wall in our direct visual path. I read this is basically a way to say, "I am so much better without you stupid humans. Look at my defiant independence from you!"


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Shaina is right! Sometimes it's a sign of, I'm MORE comfortable than you. They will sometimes do it when bonding with another rabbit to prove to them they are "cooler" than they are 

But I don't think that's happening here. I think it's a sign of relaxation and your bun is feeling comfortable enough to chill out around you. Congrats!!


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 14, 2012)

Aww that is so sweet.

Rabbits really do have the coolest most unique personalities  Thank-you everyone!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay, that's a good sign he's getting comfy with you 
Monty recently (a week ago) started licking my pants when I sit cross-legged next to her open crate door to pet her when I say good night, and even better, has twice laid right next to my legs while she was out loose in the kitchen    I feel loved, finally!


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 14, 2012)

That is so great  He really does feel comfortable with you. My girls have not done it with me yet (though I have not spent much time bonding with them).


----------

